# Bulk Honey For Export Only



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I found on Ebay barrels of honey for sale.

Add reads.

Our firm has 500 metric tons of Chinese origin polyfloral honey packed in 290 kg blue drums for sale. This honey must be exported from the USA due to high duties ($2.63 kg) on chinese origin goods. This material can be sampled and tested by 3 rd party surveyors?labs. The location is west coast USA and is available on short notice. The terms are FOB with L/C on US bank.

Price is $1250/ton or best offer.

sellers is (psaa9113) out of Ann Arbor, MI


Sounds like back door dumping to me.:digging:

So at this price it comes out to right around$1.82 a lb. with duties.:digging:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm, Groeb Farms, who recently plead guilty to Federal charges regarding improperly declared Chinese honey is in Michigan. 
http://www.justice.gov/usao/iln/pr/chicago/2013/pr0220_02b.pdf

Maybe they are the seller?? :scratch: 

It is possible that the honey is not subject to US duties if it is exported. It could also be in a Customs Bonded Warehouse, where duties are not payable until it leaves the warehouse for a US destination. If it goes overseas, it is likely no US duties would be payable.

If that is the case, then this "honey" is being offered at $0.62 per pound!


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

.62 per pound ........... Hmmmmmm wonder where all the profits are buried, and if the class action suit will find them all


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I don't get it, they import it here just to re-export and not pay duties? Or it's just stopped at a port til they find a buyer not in the U.S.?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it was originaly intended to be packed,maybe came in as transhipped, origin not offically from China and when the fed's nailed them, they came clean about it,no US duties to be paid untill it leaves the bonded wharehouse to a US buyer.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If the honey is here illegally, it _may _be the case that they _intended _to sell it here, but as a result of Federal action they must now get rid of it overseas to avoid confiscation of the honey or further prosecution.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

That makes sense now, thanks guys.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We arent talking about a small lot of honey. This is over a million pounds...... oops.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

$625,000 will get you 1.1 million lbs of honey. 56.8 cents per lb...... 1666,67 barrels of honey....

Just got to get it out of the country.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

500 metric tons. It's going to take a big back door to dump all that.:doh:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

hpm08161947 said:


> $625,000 will get you 1.1 million lbs of honey. 56.8 cents per lb...... 1666,67 barrels of honey....
> 
> Just got to get it out of the country.


It will get you 1.1 million pounds of something. At that price it makes me wonder. There is a market somewhere for Chinese honey and (assuming its real honey) it sure seems like it should be worth 2 to 3 times that amount. Kind of makes you wonder dosent it.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yea.... makes me wonder. What countries import honey? Which countries that import honey would accept without massive duties assigned to it? And what could you get for it..... I think this needs the attention of an international honey expert.... Irwin's probably been making phone calls all morning.....


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

What gets me is if my math is right. At $1.82 a lb with duties the company that planned to bring this honey into the USA is ready to cut it loose at $.62 if someone else take it off there hands. Really gets you thinking.:scratch:


----------

